# Show supplies



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Comment what you show and what you usually take to shows! 

ME:
I show market goats. 
I take buckets for water, feed buckets, feed, and jugs of water, muzzles, goat tubes and blankets, water hose, blower, clippers, extension cord, fan, and show chains. 
In my show box: health certificate, towels, brushes (I bring a hard brush, a bristle brush, and 3 soft brushes), adhesive for legs, conditioning spray, white touch up powder, chill, adhesive remover and baby powder. 


I am sure that I missing some and I will edit and add as I remember! 


Please comment what you bring!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Interested in this also


----------



## Marie529 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a pack wether that I show at my small county fair. Pack goats tend to be more natural looking than the classier show goats.
I bring 2 leashes (one long and one short), a show chain, water additive in case he is being picky, hay, a little grain, his pack, baby wipes, baby shampoo, shovel, rake, wheelbarrow, brushes, scissors and posters.
I also show a market steer so I have a blower, clippers, and adhesive for him.


----------



## colliershowgoat (Feb 13, 2016)

I show market and breeder goats.

I take:
Buckets for water.
Buckets for feed(if I can, I try to bring a bucket to attach to the top of a fence to make them stand while eating. But I always bring a pan because some places do not have the facilities for this.)
Food
Water jugs
Brush
Goat blankets and muzzles
Two halters and two show chains (at least)
Drench gun and my drenches
Fan for warm shows
White powder
Towels
Hoof clippers
Shampoo
Rake
Blower
Coolers for towels, drenches, and anything else needed

I bring my goats clipped as most of the shows around here do not allow clipping on ground, so I do not bring clippers or anything like that.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I show Dairy.
For fit n Show
Denture cleaner for hooves (dirt literally falls off) 
Clippers
Showbox
Showsheen
Milking stand
Smaller hand held clippers
Milking buckets, water buckets, grain bowls, feed, hay racks, etc
Coats or sweaters (For cold days)
Our goat "first aid kit"
Shaving cream and razors (for the udders)
baby wipes
shoe polish
hoof trimmers


----------

